# best of the worst (how are you training during winter?)



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

this winter season has been horribly freezing. i recalled being able to ride last weekend due to a more lax schedule, but also the nice thermo barrier the rains were able to provide. this year there is no rain, and therefore no barrier. with temps dipping below 40 i'm not walking out in spandex. 

i've picked up a trainer (fluid, and i'm not digging it), what should i try next?

that 1cupusa trainer? rollers? those dynamic roller things? (i wish i had the space) spinning class?

leaning toward the latter...if so, which gyms/clubs have the best spinning bikes and program? club one, 24 hour, ?

i have a fairly advanced gym at my complex so i've never had to spring for a gym membership, do any gym's have a 3 month plan? or something to tide me over winter?

my bicycles look sad (but clean!). 

help the going insane!

thx.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I can't stand gyms, nor spending time on a trainer. So I'd spend some money on better clothes and get out and ride.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

We ride all winter. I use a seatpost mounted quick rack with a web and one stuff sack to carry/strip extra clothes. CA winter riding is the best.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The cobweb-filled trainer came out of my closet. Watchout!

I'm using an Elite trainer right now. Pretty cool as the wheel to resistance unit is not locked so the bike can go up and down a tad.

I used to have the 1upusa trainer. Nice engineering on that bad boy.

This year, I was trying to get the Inside ride Emotion biker rollers since they are supposedly the best thing since sliced bread
http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Trainer/product_129582.shtml

The rollers float on a platform so the bike can move front to back a few inches. There are guides too on the side so you can't fall off. So these rollers are very easy to ride and are much more realistic than normal rollers.

But they're $800 and the pro-deal sux.

fc


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

Where in Northern California are you? In the south Bay Area it hasn't been that cold. Certainly nothing that can't be fixed with tights, wind-block jacket, full finger gloves, headband a neck scarf. Suck it up man!


----------



## RelevantAaron (Oct 16, 2007)

I am pretty sensitive to the cold, but with the right clothes mid-40's is certainly manageable. When it rains I do more climbing and yoga. It is kind of a nice off season type balance. I don't use a trainer, but do have a concept2 rowing erg. That only gets used when it rains for days on end. And I can't get to Tahoe.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

francois said:


> The cobweb-filled trainer came out of my closet. Watchout!
> 
> I'm using an Elite trainer right now. Pretty cool as the wheel to resistance unit is not locked so the bike can go up and down a tad.
> 
> ...


hah..that's what i want. but space is a luxury in this condo, and i think the trainer poses enough of a danger to the small furred occupants in here.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Where in Northern California are you? In the south Bay Area it hasn't been that cold. Certainly nothing that can't be fixed with tights, wind-block jacket, full finger gloves, headband a neck scarf. Suck it up man!


haha...oh man *hangs head in shame* - smack dab in the heart of cupertino. 

you're correct, the weather is not bad, my problem is that i have a habitual issue with getting up any earlier then 6:30am and need to be in my office by 10:30am. it's rare that i leave earlier then 4:30pm, and there's not much sunlight then. after a near collision with a 18 wheeler, i'm refusing to cycle in the dark. i don't care if i naturally illuminate like a gloworm. 

so...=/ summer can't come soon enough (but wait till i get my snowboarding fix in)


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

wchane said:


> haha...oh man *hangs head in shame* - smack dab in the heart of cupertino.
> 
> you're correct, the weather is not bad, my problem is that i have a habitual issue with getting up any earlier then 6:30am and need to be in my office by 10:30am. it's rare that i leave earlier then 4:30pm, and there's not much sunlight then. after a near collision with a 18 wheeler, i'm refusing to cycle in the dark. i don't care if i naturally illuminate like a gloworm.
> 
> so...=/ summer can't come soon enough (but wait till i get my snowboarding fix in)


Did this near collision happen at night?
Odd as it might initially seem, I think I'm more visible and safer at night. Plenty of reflective clothing, reflective tape on the bike and high power lighting front and back, and I think I'm far more noticeable to drivers in the evening than in the morning when it's bright. I certainly feel more visible and seem to come across fewer inattentive drivers as a result.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I feel lucky being in Santa Cruz. I did hill repeats today, about 4000' total in twenty miles. Two days ago, I rode the cross bike through UCSC's hidden trails, up to Grey Whale, then back down 1. The day before that it was single track off Route 9, lots of climbing, and technical riding, about 20 miles on fat tires. I found that getting out on knobbies when it's wet/cold is really awesome. I'm blessed with a flexible schedule and a relatively quiet/safe collections of places to ride. I've been able to pull off 75-100+ miles per week.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

francois said:


> The cobweb-filled trainer came out of my closet. Watchout!
> 
> I'm using an Elite trainer right now. Pretty cool as the wheel to resistance unit is not locked so the bike can go up and down a tad.
> 
> ...


I want to try your rollers out. I have an ancient but fully functional set of aluminum Kreitlers, they're probably almost as old as you are  Those emotions look friggin' sick.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

wchane said:


> this winter season has been horribly freezing. i recalled being able to ride last weekend due to a more lax schedule, but also the nice thermo barrier the rains were able to provide. this year there is no rain, and therefore no barrier. with temps dipping below 40 i'm not walking out in spandex.


This is fine with me. I don't mind riding if its cold outside. I don't like riding in the rain though. I am sure if I got some proper rain clothing it could be doable but I generally avoid it. On average, I ride to work 2 days a week from Redwood City to Cupertino. The hardest part is walking outside, once you start going you warm up fast. And if you are still cold while riding, you're not going hard enough.


----------



## scmtnboy (Aug 22, 2006)

*7:30 Am Hillervals*

The last two mornings I got bundled up and did 3 repeats of Felton Empire. I get 4500 ft and over 1 hr of threshold work in under a 2 hr ride. I don't like being cold so this is my outfit.

Base layer top. 
Fleece Arm and Leg Warmers
Long Sleeve Jersey
Thermal Vest
Wool Socks / Neoprene booties
Craft Beanie / Craft Full Finger Gloves

At the bottom of the climb I take the beanie off and unzip the vest. I am very warm going up and only slightly cold going down.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

You need to get yourself some fleece-lined tights, a heavyweight long sleeve jersey, long finger gloves, and shoe covers. Prefer a vest over a jacket, or you'll end up soaked with sweat and freezing. You should start your ride just a bit on the cold side, so when you start working up a sweat, the temperature will be just right. Bring a jacket for when you stop, because you're no longer generating heat, but otherwise, leave it in your pocket.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

scmtnboy said:


> The last two mornings I got bundled up and did 3 repeats of Felton Empire.


One of my favorite climbs in the world.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Other then being sick for 3 weeks, I was riding prior to that. Got a new bike, but been sick since it arrived. Now I gotta start base all over again.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> Did this near collision happen at night?
> Odd as it might initially seem, I think I'm more visible and safer at night. Plenty of reflective clothing, reflective tape on the bike and high power lighting front and back, and I think I'm far more noticeable to drivers in the evening than in the morning when it's bright. I certainly feel more visible and seem to come across fewer inattentive drivers as a result.


it was my fault, i knew it was going to get dark but there was that 'i might be able to get back in time' 

it got A LOT darker then i expected and the bike has no reflectors, light source, no i have much reflectives on my cycling gear. i was taking sunnyvalake-saratoga back to cupertino from los gatos. a 18wheeler was trying to make a left into a street.

that freaked me out enough to really think twice about dawn rides.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> You need to get yourself some fleece-lined tights, a heavyweight long sleeve jersey, long finger gloves, and shoe covers. Prefer a vest over a jacket, or you'll end up soaked with sweat and freezing. You should start your ride just a bit on the cold side, so when you start working up a sweat, the temperature will be just right. Bring a jacket for when you stop, because you're no longer generating heat, but otherwise, leave it in your pocket.



you are the voice of reason, but i'm trying to avoid all that. just left club one, looks like i found my winter home. complete with new cycling buddies.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I used to jump on a Concept2 rower during the winter when the weather was bad (heavy rain in the NorCal foothills). I ride all year round as I am retired. If I miss a few days now and then I look as it as a little time off the bike. It can get down the the 30's/40's here. I have some good base layers and wear cold weather gloves with ski liner gloves underneath. I also wear wool socks and toe covers. The main thing for me is keeping my hands and feet warm, plus your torso. I think no matter what you feel the cold. And I think some people deal with cold weather betten than others. I've been out there all bundled up and seen riders with just shorts, short sleeve jersey and short fingered gloves. They are either really tough, or really miserable.


----------

